# Tubes + TTF + butterfly?



## Diocletian (Dec 7, 2018)

Hey!

I'm thinking about getting a dedicated TTF frame for use with looped tubes. In my (very limited) testing I've found that TTF gives less hand slaps with looped tubes compared to OTT.

But I'm wondering if TTF and full butterfly really works with looped tubes? It seems like there would be some sort of "stacking" effect?

Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

I was also thinking of trying this but with a pfs style shooter. One of these days.


----------



## Diocletian (Dec 7, 2018)

There - when the Axiom Ocularis arrive I’ll set it up TTF with looped 1842 and see what happens. Better not start with heavy hexnuts... never shot TTF before and it might not work with the modified fist grip I use.


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

It works for me

I use 1632's for 10mm steel

Approximately 260mm active length with a draw length of about 1240mm

Aiming is nice. You can see all 4 tubes. Line them all up symmetrically

As a bonus with this set up my aiming point TTF is usually above the fork tips but with the attachment point lower than the top of the fork my aiming point is just about the dimple on the fork tip.

Yes as you can see I've had some frame hits. I need to remember I can't shoot accurately when I'm tired after a days work and certainly don't try and use a slingshot after you've been surfing (arms like noodles)

Kev


----------



## Diocletian (Dec 7, 2018)

spewing said:


> It works for me
> 
> I use 1632's for 10mm steel
> 
> ...


Cool! Seems I ordered the right stuff then


----------



## Diocletian (Dec 7, 2018)

First try: massive hand hit! I think I’ll just stick to OTT singles and experiment with pseudos tbh... The modified fist grip I use doesn’t seem to mix well with this style.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Oh man! Ouch! At least you tried it. Maybe you should try it first with some soft ammo, just to get the mechanics down, and then work up to steel.


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Double 1842's over a long draw is a lot of rubber. Would be good for launching canon balls????

I use 1632's which will put a 10mm ball clean through a steel soul can filled with water.

Try susdo tapers with your 1842. 1/3 double 2/3 single 1842 feels like it gives me more power than double 1632 but at the expense of a heavier draw but for me a ithout hand slap. Personally I prefer the lighter draw.

Keep experimenting

Kev


----------

